# Anyone had Service Campaign 40R1 performed?



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went to setup service and saw an active recall and wondering if anyone had it performed and noticed any benefits?

Other Service Campaign

Repair Needed
Front Stabilizer Coupling Rod
VW Action Code
40R1
Service campaigns shown may be available for a limited time only. Please contact your authorized VW dealer for additional information.

Start date
09-21-2021

Description
Some vehicles may have been produced with incorrectly manufactured front stabilizer coupling rod ball joint(s). If this condition exists in the vehicle, owners may notice a rattling or knocking sound coming from the front of the vehicle, especially while driving over rough or irregular road surfaces.

Remedy
Inspect and, if necessary, replace one or both front stabilizer coupling rod(s) and replace front coupling rod nuts.


----------



## Kral Bros. (Sep 20, 2021)

The new parts are upgraded, It would be recommended to get the new coupling rods and nuts. Quick and easy repair


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you have this service campaign performed and does it eliminate the creaking noise some owners talk about when turning at slow speeds?


----------



## Kral Bros. (Sep 20, 2021)

I have performed some of these coupler campaigns but it was mainly for noise related to non turning driving maneuvers. I remember this one also which could be helpful ; https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10154097-9999.pdf
I remember this issue being more related to turning.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you! Might mention this because I notice a little noise when turning into a parking spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Might mention this because I notice a little noise when turning into a parking spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Noise while parking. Not sure if it's related to the service campaign but only started noticing it the past couple weeks and I have about 30k miles (2019).

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]dareblue [/mention] I’ll keep you posted. Service next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]dareblue [/mention] I’ll keep you posted. Service next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## m3e3089 (Mar 25, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Went to setup service and saw an active recall and wondering if anyone had it performed and noticed any benefits?
> 
> Other Service Campaign
> 
> ...


I've done a hand full of these recalls. It's regarding the front stabilizer connecting rods. Aka sway bar links. Almost every one I've encountered needed both left and right links replaced with new nuts.


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

wow so this is what i had my cross sport in for today and they couldn't hear the knocking sound i hear every day! they did nothing. it's a 2021. 1500 miles. i first heard it the first weekend when it sound like something was flapping in the front driver side but then didn't notice it until one day i had the radio off and a/c off and windows up. then over smooth roads that had little undulations or small cracks/bumps. too big of a bump and the sound of going over the bump masks the light knuckle wrap on hard surface like a table type sound.

they said they inspected and didn't find anything. i thnk they drove it in a heavy rain though and faster than 25mph i regularly hear it at. also the roads by the dealer are new and exceptionally smooth.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

CrossSportGrue said:


> wow so this is what i had my cross sport in for today and they couldn't hear the knocking sound i hear every day! they did nothing. it's a 2021. 1500 miles. i first heard it the first weekend when it sound like something was flapping in the front driver side but then didn't notice it until one day i had the radio off and a/c off and windows up. then over smooth roads that had little undulations or small cracks/bumps. too big of a bump and the sound of going over the bump masks the light knuckle wrap on hard surface like a table type sound.
> 
> they said they inspected and didn't find anything. i thnk they drove it in a heavy rain though and faster than 25mph i regularly hear it at. also the roads by the dealer are new and exceptionally smooth.


This wouldn't apply to your 2021 CS. Well, won't say that absolutely because who knows what the issue is but if you read the bulletin in post #4 above you will see that it impacts 2018 and certain 2019 vehicles only. After a particular VIN, they implemented a new, shorter boot design to prevent the issue (the original boot was too long and would make noise). No Cross Sports should be impacted, the first ones came out in 2020.


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

yeah, i did read see that - that this was for older vehicles. but maybe it's something similar. who knows. heard it again this morning driving into work. ugh.


----------



## dmazyn (Feb 16, 2017)

I had taken my 2020 CS in for front noise a few months ago and they replaced this and the sound went away.


----------



## miles99 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm up for it next week. Rattling noise from the left front at low speed going over bumps.


----------



## CDNATLAS (Aug 24, 2020)

Had this performed yesterday. I had the sway bar links replaced earlier this year when they were making the thumping sound going over bumps. Was not expecting that this recall would be performed yesterday given I'd already had them replaced once, but the tech said earlier replacements used the same parts as what were failing, and this would actually install a different manufacturers part. It was covered under warranty so no complaints here.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]dareblue [/mention] I’ll keep you posted. Service next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any news? Mine is going in on Friday. Wondering if I should ask about the service advisory.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me, doesn’t hurt to mention but apparently mine passed so no items replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I just had this done on my 2021 Atlas. The dealership replaced the parts in the recall. I had developed a very slight rattle in front when going over bumps. This seems to have eliminated the rattle. The technician said my car definitely needed them replaced.

🍺


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Also had this completed on my 2019 today. I had a small squeak at slow speed and its gone now. Was in and out in a little over an hour.


----------



## Atdci (Oct 28, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Went to setup service and saw an active recall and wondering if anyone had it performed and noticed any benefits?
> 
> Other Service Campaign
> 
> ...


Huge difference my wife’s had the creeking sound which was very apparent when I opened the window while parked and simply turned the steering wheel left and right — with that repair that sound was completely taken care of and the overall noise and feel when going over bumps feels much smoother and quieter. I got the notice for my other cross sport and am having that taken care of where I only have had the louder rougher feel over bumps. Hope this helps


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks for reminding me, doesn’t hurt to mention but apparently mine passed so no items replaced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I know I heard something suspension related, but not frequently. So I guess I'm not gonna worry about it yet. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## miles99 (Jan 9, 2009)

miles99 said:


> I'm up for it next week. Rattling noise from the left front at low speed going over bumps.


Ours were toast on both sides after less than 10k miles.

Told them that I lost 1 quart of coolant after driving up the mountains under full load. Pressure test found no leak (Yeah, right). I guess ours also has an issue with the head gasket like so many others reported :-(.

Sadly, there also seems to be no software update for the 2021 that would fix all the glitches.


----------



## Karan S (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello everyone

I received a call from my VW dealership regarding the service required for VW Atlas action code 40R1 for a vehicle purchased 2 months back (!). I’m wondering:
1. Why isn’t there any mail communication regarding this recall / service campaign? I would’ve almost missed the phone call thinking it’s a spam. 
2. Is this service repair performed free of cost?
3. How long did it take for this service to be performed.

Thank you.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Karan S said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I received a call from my VW dealership regarding the service required for VW Atlas action code 40R1 for a vehicle purchased 2 months back (!). I’m wondering:
> 1. Why isn’t there any mail communication regarding this recall / service campaign? I would’ve almost missed the phone call thinking it’s a spam.
> ...


1. I received a mail notification of the recall on the sway bar links (2021 Atlas). I thought most people received a similar notification.
2. The repair on mine was performed free of charge.
3. I had the recall and an oil change performed in less than two hours. That included the waiting time to get it into the Service Department.

🍺


----------



## Karan S (Dec 16, 2021)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> 1. I received a mail notification of the recall on the sway bar links (2021 Atlas). I thought most people received a similar notification.
> 2. The repair on mine was performed free of charge.
> 3. I had the recall and an oil change performed in less than two hours. That included the waiting time to get it into the Service Department.
> 
> 🍺





Alpinweiss2 said:


> 1. I received a mail notification of the recall on the sway bar links (2021 Atlas). I thought most people received a similar notification.
> 2. The repair on mine was performed free of charge.
> 3. I had the recall and an oil change performed in less than two hours. That included the waiting time to get it into the Service Department.
> 
> 🍺


Thank you!


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

I did this last week and yes, I was having knocking and creaking noises. Dont hear them now.


----------



## Ramprat9 (Aug 2, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Went to setup service and saw an active recall and wondering if anyone had it performed and noticed any benefits?
> 
> Other Service Campaign
> 
> ...


I had that completed on my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport . Took a few hours at the dealership. Get it done ,that popping noise when turning just gets so annoying and loud when turning and backing.


----------



## FLAnative (Oct 19, 2021)

The action code 40R1 was a win-win for our 2020 Atlas Cross Sport. The looseness and noise in the front-end is gone and the very noticeable vibration between 75 and 85 mph is now mostly gone.


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

2020 Cross Sport; had 40R1 completed in October due to noise coming from front end suspension over bumps. Solution worked for a time, but now having the same issue creep up along with a new juddering noise from the wheels when turning into a parking spot. Car scheduled to be looked at tomorrow; will keep you posted.


----------



## nadnerbr32 (Jan 28, 2018)

mine didn't make any noise but both were changed due to the manufacturer


----------



## christopherobrown (11 mo ago)

I had this done to my wife’s atlas and it was a night and day difference. We had a loud knocking sound over rough road. Now it’s brand new again.


Reihenmotor5 said:


> Went to setup service and saw an active recall and wondering if anyone had it performed and noticed any benefits?
> 
> Other Service Campaign
> 
> ...


----------

